

Prebacked partners with Blue Cross to facilitate med-tech innovation - MrDunham
http://pandodaily.com/2013/04/03/prebacked-partners-with-wellmark-blue-cross-blue-shield-to-facilitate-real-innovation-in-med-tech/

======
MrDunham
Tl;Dr: Prebacked and Wellmark Blue Cross Blue Shield are teaming up to throw a
hackathon to build revenue generating startups on May 4th.

~~~
ippisl
This tl;dr totally misses the point of the article about a new innovative
incubator model. Read the article , it's interesting.

~~~
MrDunham
_edit_ you made my day, thank you _/edit_

Thanks. In trying to boil down the article, may have over boiled. Hard when
all I'm thinking about is executing ignition next month. They did a nice job,
and I'm quite thankful for it.

